# Being a hermit



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Terri in WV brought this up in another thread.
I find that I have hermitized myself to my homestead, it feels safe here. 

I am starting to not want to be social outside of my property.

Does anyone else feel like this?


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Well, of course I do! 

I've noticed that the older I get, the less I want to be around people. It's not that I feel safer, but that people, in general, irritate me and I prefer my own company.

I had a good time last night and that will do me for a year. I still have to go out and have contact with the world on a regular basis, but try to keep it to a minimum. 

If/when the kids ever leave, I'll be the crazy chicken lady out in the woods(hopefully ).


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

yes...i feel that way often..it actually is safer.you couldnt pay me to get out and do any form of shopping during this time.for years now i stay clear of town until these holiday doings are done and over with.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Im the crazy sheep lady around here ....LOL


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

That's ok Fowler I am the crazy mule person around here.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Fowler said:


> Terri in WV brought this up in another thread.
> I find that I have hermitized myself to my homestead, it feels safe here.
> 
> I am starting to not want to be social outside of my property.
> ...


I'm right there with you, Sweetie. I hate, HATE leaving my place! If I NEED to go to town for feed or other essential errands, I fortify myself with a nap first!

Don't make me leave! Please lemme stay!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I was away from home all day yesterday. And all I could think about was its getting late, I need to feed the animals, I have a long drive, I started feeling like I need to be home and guilty for not being here.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Fowler said:


> I was away from home all day yesterday. And all I could think about was its getting late, I need to feed the animals, I have a long drive, I started feeling like I need to be home and guilty for not being here.


in my opinion you are setting down true roots and being connected to your spot on this earth.


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

Call it a hermit if you want. I love home. Your just getting comfortable with yourself. I think it's a good thing. It gives us a base line to reflect everything off. I call it "reality". Not many live there.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

crazy goat lady, crazy sheep lady, crazy chicken lady. Around here I'm just the crazy lady.:runforhills:


I wouldn't say I'm a hermit so much. Since I deal with people (many, many different people) all day long, I just don't want to talk or say any words. Typing's OK though LOL


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

I am The Woman Who is Always Walking Her Dogs- Are Those All Your Dogs? (my native name is Dances With Leashes)

Yes, I do enjoy a night out sometimes, and sometimes if it's been a long time I really crave it, and kind of feel the loss of doing something around other humans. Then, there are those times when I do go and do 'something' around other humans, and quickly feel that I've had the crap beaten out of me.
Sometimes, I think it might be because it's getting dark early. Too many things to do in a day that is now much shorter.
Went to Sam's Club other day. I didn't leave the house til 2:30pm, so guess I was already a bit tired, since I usually am up by 5:30. Walked in--it was like getting whomped by all sorts of sensory stuff. Noise (horrible thumping rap music, guess they were advertising the stereos, or whatever they are called now) assaulted my ears, I rushed away from that area, even though my trip was to check out something for my kid in that same department. Then, they'd changed the layout since I'd been back a few months ago. Couldn't find what I wanted (saltines--a honking big box of saltine crackers) One of the biggest tragedies was that the wine section was depleted! No good cheap wine for me! Only sweet crap and expensive crap. PLUS, there were no free food samples!!! (was planning on not making dinner) Then, went to stand in line and there was crappy, tinny sounding 'Christmas' music playing loudly in the check out line. I love Christmas music, but it really was loud, annoying, and for sale.
I like being at home. A nice dinner or chat with friends is welcome, too, (but unfortunately doesn't happen as much as I'd like). 
Like Elk said, I try to avoid going to store at Christmas season. Also during the tourist season. My own grocery store becomes filled with wealthy (or they look that way, anyway) shoppers, some polite, some not. It's ok, usually I grow my own veg, or buy from farmer neighbor, or at local farmer market. 
Well, really, life isn't that bad. I know what you mean, though.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Hermits are always alone,,,,
they don't care, if they sing out of tune,
they,,,,never get laid,,,,,

Nope,,,,Nope,,,, not for me,,,,,,,not yet anyway....


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Fowler said:


> Terri in WV brought this up in another thread.
> I find that I have hermitized myself to my homestead, it feels safe here.
> 
> I am starting to not want to be social outside of my property.
> ...


I feel like this about once a year. I have found that it is actually a GOOD idea, as long as I do not allow it to continue for too long. For a short time- perhaps a few weeks- it rests me and clears my head. If I let it go on to long I tend to get depressed. 

I am in that phase right now. The main garden is finished, DD has moved to Texas, the days are getting shorter, and I need to get my head wrapped around Christmas and it is not THERE yet! 

In a little bit I will come out from my homestead, and when I do I will be ready to deal with crowds, stress, and so forth. I will have let my subconcious work on what I should send to my folks, and so forth.

And, in the mean time, while I am being a hermit I will work on my seed order, make salads out of the surviving garden greens, hopefully get the freezer defrosted, and do my on-line shopping for jeans, books, and so forth and so on. Everything is on sale right now but I am NOT! going to the store! Now is the time that I will be a hermit, and I will enjoy it!:nana:


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I do not have any land but I am a hermit. Humans are untamed and bite.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

L.A. said:


> Hermits are always alone,,,,
> they don't care, if they sing out of tune,
> they,,,,never get laid,,,,,
> 
> Nope,,,,Nope,,,, not for me,,,,,,,not yet anyway....


~flings poo~:catfight:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

City Bound said:


> I do not have any land but I am a hermit. Humans are untamed and bite.


and some just need a good ol fashion spanking, (LA) :grin:


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

I dunno...when I first bought my old place in MS, I thought I'd enjoy hermitude, but realized within a coupla' years that I wasn't enjoying isolating myself. I was out in the country, but close enough to town to go be social, hit New Orleans or the coast for a night in the big city, etc. There definitely isn't as much privacy where I am now, but it's not lonesome, and If I wanna' walk to the grocery store or the bar or whatever, I can. We've got gardens, greenhouses, birds, bees, etc., so I ain't been totally separated from a homesteading lifestyle, it's just different, less lonely, and more convenient now.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

I'm not a hermit . . .I'm a home body. . . . . .works fine for me.

I have absolutely no desire to go sit in a bar and look at the drunks.......

Food shopping is . . .well, necessary

Occasionally go to the snowmobile meetings/clubhouse and yap yap with long time friends.

Certainly enjoy my place in the country but there is a lot less to do than a urban dweller . . . . . . .I really don't miss that at all.......

I suspect that too often the term hermit gets / has a negative connotation. 

Yup . . . .I like my roof . . .cause I'm a home body.......


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

Everyday I turn a bit more like my Grandparents, and I am happy for that!


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

I enjoy"hermitizing", sometimes I leave the driveway entrance gate locked for days, Then I usually get a call from one of my neighbor/friends who drive past-just callin to do a "welfare check",see if you're alright? Hermitizing is much more fun in the winter,cause it's nice and toasty in my Home,and there is a lot of cookin' goin' on in here somedays. I do enjoy socializing with Friends,and Family. And I really enjoy conversation,and lots of hugs/kisses. Then its back here to the compound-total anarchy,no rules, no supervision, Just me,my Babies ( toy dogs) kittys,poultry,my goat Mia. Lot's of great memories here,when I was not alone.And I am looking forward to making more "good memories". I have been gone,the last two days,out visiting Family,I really Love them,and it's a treat to spend time with them. But yes ,I feel as if I have neglected my babies the last couple of days,I will try and make it up to them Sat/Sun-I am Partying at home with my "Friends":grouphug:


----------



## catspjamas (Jul 14, 2013)

Not a hermit, but I prefer staying home. Yesterday, I went to a friends house for Thanksgiving dinner. It was sweet of her to ask, and I said yes. But the reality is, I didn't want to go. I wanted to stay home. I made myself go, and I had a good time. From her house, I drove to my brother's. He lives 3 hours from me, and I'm still at his house, will head home tomorrow. It was fun being with him and my dad and spending the day with them and then fixing them supper. But I can't wait to get back home.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

I feel like a hermit most of the time. I leave when I have to, and I enjoy chatting with the older gentleman whom I have been buying firewood from, and also enjoy chatting with the older gentleman who owns the property i hunt on.
Other than that, my wife and kids are about the only people I can stand to be around for more than a few minutes.
I just don't like being around people, and hate crowds. So much so, if I have to go to Walmart, i have been known to get up and go at 2:00am, just to avoid Walmart people.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

A Hermit may get laid less, BUT I think that once one decides to become a hermit, something in them realizes that being a hermit is more preferable than always getting sex on demand.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I am a creature of habit, and I don't like it.

Get up, do this, drink that, do this, go to work, come home go to bed, Get up....
Rinse, repeat.

So I signed up for a local card playin' club......and I went.
And it was fun!
Played cards for about 3 hours, had some laughs, and I enjoyed myself!

The following week, before the girls and I took off for Florida, I started to have panic attacks..
Leaving home became 'scary'.....
Well, until I got to Florida, then I didn't want to come back.

I enjoyed being on the beach, with people around.
I enjoyed going to out lunch / dinner and having people around.
I enjoyed being in a rink, watching a game, having people around.

I have been holed up here in my routine for the last 3 years, that I didn't realize how much I missed being 'out'.

I miss human contact.
I miss laughing.

The girls and I are getting ready to head down to S.C. to see my 'future SIL' graduate Boot......this adventure I am TOTALLY looking forward too!!


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

Making regular trips to town to meet friends (not for shopping) keeps me from going "feral."


----------



## cowbelle (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm one of the "hermit society" ! Should we have meetings? . My daily routine is chores, work, chores, bed, Rinse and repeat. I'm really not comfortable out in the big world any more. Did agree to go to the work Christmas party, held in a local restaurant that I like (when else could I get prime rib etc. for $10) 

The local Grange is in the process of trying to re-vitalize the organization, and have scheduled monthly community dinners - I'll go this next time and see if it's a good time. I do hope so, for I'm truly lonely much of the time, but just don't seem to fit with anyone else.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I go in for a fix at one of the local Tex-Mex joints, meet a friend or two there. Make a run by the stores that I need to go to, then head on back to the house. Pick up grandkids the other direction 2 or 3 times a week and hold them until they get picked up and work them while waiting. Checked my mail yesterday, first time since Tuesday, last day I picked up the kids. Also first time I went down the driveway since I picked them up.

Keep waiting on Fowler to come by and knock on the door, but she never does.
Ed


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

I am a hermit-and despite what my family says, there isnt anything wrong with it!! I dont like people, I can visit all I want on my computer!! My Son said he would pick up feed for me once a month-and get what groceries I need---so I'm selling my Jeep! I cant foresee any reason I would want to leave my farm!!


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

ceresone said:


> I am a hermit-and despite what my family says, there isnt anything wrong with it!! I dont like people, I can visit all I want on my computer!! My Son said he would pick up feed for me once a month-and get what groceries I need---so I'm selling my Jeep! I cant foresee any reason I would want to leave my farm!!


Hermity as I am becoming, I would not want to be without a vehicle and have to rely on neighbors or friends if I needed to take one of the animals to the emergency vet, or myself to the hospital for something.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Hermit you say? Got beard?


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

I like being home to care for my place. At my last job, I could even work from home 4.5 days a week, so I was mighty hermity. At the new place, the big meanies make me come into the office every day though


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

No, I found I only drove 6 miles a month--and if something happened to me, it would be someone else who found me--like it was last time--so I dont need the expense of insurance, etc, for jeep to sit in the garage all the time. my animals I usually doctor myself.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

cowbelle said:


> I'm one of the "hermit society" ! Should we have meetings? .


We do...here!


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

City Bound said:


> Hermit you say? Got beard?


Yes, yes, I do!:ashamed:

OK, I just made that up!:shocked:


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I'd much rather be home. And I don't mind being alone, I like my company. 

My family though, gets in a panic if they think I'm too much alone. So I've made the effort to go see my great niece (that lived w/ me) and her little one once a week. Its a 50 minute drive, so sometimes she meets me somewhere near the middle. I know they are moving out of state soon for work, so its worth it to me. 

Then there is the lovely sister who calls regularly and talks for hrs.


----------



## dustyroad (Nov 13, 2013)

Are you folks ever singin my song! I love my place and my critters and watching the deer. I go out for work but it's a pretty good gig so things stay nice an mellow. I know if I had company here I would be more social but there are very few women who want to live at the dusty end of the road. Most of them want to go do all the things they never got to do when they were young and I want to just keep on keepin on here in the sticks.
With all the foolishness at the city end of the road, I do just fine here.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Can I join your hermit society . . . . . ??. . . pretty please . . . . .??


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Jim-Mi, you're already one of us, ain'tchya?


----------



## dustyroad (Nov 13, 2013)

I wonder if there is such a thing as a hermit couple. There is a certain charm to the neighbours talking about that couple who gardens in the nude.
It is great fun dreaming up schemes to keep the straight laces cruisin by. Curious how they keep their distance though.


----------



## moxiegal62 (Nov 28, 2013)

<<<waves to group :teehee: Half od a "hermit couple" here!!

I make myself go to town maybe 3x a month now. Trying to make my 15 gallon gas tank of fuel last me 6 weeks. It's usually just me, the chooks and my kitten here....DH commutes 1 hr to his job daily....so he leaves for work quite early.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

geeze .....no wonder we are single if we are all hermits!


----------



## dustyroad (Nov 13, 2013)

I don't know about the rest of you but what motivates me to continue being a hermit is my waking up to what the values of the rest of society are all about. I want no part of it and if that means I have to be alone at the dusty end of the road then so be it. I just seems there should be at least a few women out there who know a better life is possible and be willing to go get it.


----------



## dustyroad (Nov 13, 2013)

Don't know where else to put this but wow. Right this minute I've got 6 deer just out my kitchen window. 3 are less than 25 feet from the house. Yearlings and does. I'm afraid someone got my big buck on Thursday evening a couple of miles down the road. He was spectacular. I hope all his ladies are pregnant as the season ends in a couple of days.
A very nice improvement over having a mall down the street.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Gardening in the K-nuud . . . . .interesting . . . .

Just my luck that Mrs. Goodie Two Shoes would be driving by, spot me, and then call the sheriff .......
You are charged with . . . . "Decent Exposure"

How do you plead . .???

Well my tomatoes love it.................

And I charge that Goodie Two Shoes eyeballs were trespassing . . . . .

Now leave me alone . . I wanna go entertain my tomatoes . . . .before I go to the hermit society meeting...............


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Jim-mi said:


> I wanna go entertain my tomatoes . . . .
> *and get dressed*
> before I go to the hermit society meeting...............


I fixed it for you.


----------



## dustyroad (Nov 13, 2013)

But the hermit society meeting is just at the South end of the garden. It's ok as long as we don't scare the horses.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

"and get dressed"

Why . . . .???


OK so that your not laughing at my sorry grits . . . . . . . LOL


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

There's only one boy here I'd even consider having nakey meetings with, and y'all aren't invited


----------



## dustyroad (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm pleased by that uninvit cause I'm not much for team sports in that realm.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

I was that way when I lived on my place, but usually because there was so much to do! I disliked taking time away because between working from home and the upkeep, I'd get behind at times. My neighbor, who did not work, was always wanting to go hither and yon and I just wasn't that way. I was content there, and I liked that feeling (when I wasn't crying over broken mowers, flooded basements and mice invasions, heh).

Now I'm that way due to trying up money to someday have a place to be hermit-y again :happy: Truly though, I am quite the homebody anyway.

But I have to go into the office now too, so I get more socializing than I care for most of the time. An occasional night out is good, to keep up the social chatting and mingling skills a bit.

~ST


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Its Saturday night and I have worked myself tired, I dont even have the energy.


----------



## dustyroad (Nov 13, 2013)

Speaking of that all you lovely people. I keep wondering where you folks have all the time to be on here as much as you are. I take a look once in a while to see what's up but time to sit and click just doesn't happen. If I'm on here, something else is not getting done.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Its my evening news, and entertainment. Plus I work on computers all day when I'm not playing sheep farmer..LOL


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Im retired, and I don't watch TV much


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

dustyroad said:


> Speaking of that all you lovely people. I keep wondering where you folks have all the time to be on here as much as you are. I take a look once in a while to see what's up but time to sit and click just doesn't happen. If I'm on here, something else is not getting done.


There isn't a lot to do here right now, no mowing, no gardening, feed the livestock, and that is pretty much it. My outbuildings are well maintained, and so is the house, winter is my internet time.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

:hijacked:



dustyroad said:


> Don't know where else to put this but wow. Right this minute I've got 6 deer just out my kitchen window.


We like pictures here to back up these kinds of claims. 

Now, back to the regularly scheduled program....


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm less hermit-y than I was a year or two ago. I don't mind the change. But I don't mind most things when they are on my terms lol.


----------



## dustyroad (Nov 13, 2013)

Sorry Terry, for the hijack and the lack of a picture. I thought about it too late. Assuming they are back tomorrow I will get one. Most evenings they are there.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

No, no, no, the thread highjack was me highjacking to let you know that we like to see pics!


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Guess I'm the oddball here again. I Hate Being Alone All The Time! Yes, very "un-Shrek" like of me (Fowler and elk), but there it is. 

I reckon men have some kind of biological clock too. Not so much for child rearing and all. Too much of that sort of thing can kill ya. It's more like, I've still got hopes and aspirations, at least the ones that life ain't beat out of me. But, they never seem as shiny and attractive when I picture myself doing them alone. I don't want to fade into my doddering days bitter and regretful of all the chances I passed up because I was too scared of taking a chance. Too set in my ways to realize that all my rationalization was nothing more than a cop out. Coming up with a whole stable full of reasons why being alone is 'really a good thing.' Nuh-uh!! Of all the stupid things I've done in my life, that (to me), would be the greatest tragedy. 

We get old. We look old. We start to question our chances with the opposite sex. But, we forget that our guts haven't changed. Inside, we're still "that guy" or "that chick" who makes someone's heart pound and their temperature rise. Others see it, but we lose sight of it. 

Laugh or make fun if you want, I don't really care. But there's a woman out there somewhere who wants me for what's inside me, my guts, and I don't really care if the morning sun shows her age. All I do know is I won't find her stuck home all the time!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Feeling like a freak off a leash.......I don't freakin' fit, anywhere.

I love gardening, want to raise and butcher chickens, canning, seed saving, etc.....
But I want to 'mosh pit and crowd surf' before I die.

I love cooking, baking, cleaning on a bright sunny day, I enjoy making a menu, coupon hunting, and planning my grocery trip.
But I also love to shoot pool, play cards, laugh my guts out, try something new (like hooka...gross)

Some days I just want to be at home, curl up on the couch and do a whole lotta nothing....
Some days I love to shop (even at the mall....)
I love to try on a fancy dress and heels to high for my age......and my daughters say "mom, you can still rock it".....

I'd love to have a place to go.....so I could wear 'that dress and THOSE shoes'.........

I want to 'feel' alive....but fear if I do.....
I am hoping the desire to 'feel' will override the 'fear'.......cause dag gone it I AM a good time.....


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

roadless said:


> geeze .....no wonder we are single if we are all hermits!


I don't want to be a hermit.
I want to grab life by the guts and squeeze every ounce out of it.
Live each day with the awe and wonder of a child who just saw the ocean for the first time in their lives.....

Existing sucks and I am tired of it.


----------



## dustyroad (Nov 13, 2013)

Yup, that's the truth. I'd love to have a lady in my life but the line up at the door has thinned out considerably and the ones that do call all have things on their lists that I will never do again.
I can still attract a lady but not a single one who cares about the things I do. I compromised most of my life and my values to keep a woman close by but not willing to do that any more. That makes this a self inflicted wound but that's what happens when you get all the BS wrung out of you.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

dustyroad said:


> Yup, that's the truth. I'd love to have a lady in my life but the line up at the door has thinned out considerably ....snip


You weren't specific enough in your requests I guess, seems you had six 'ladies' out your window the other day, just sayin'...(grin)

~ST


----------



## dustyroad (Nov 13, 2013)

Yes, too true! when you ask something of the Universe it's good to be quite precise and be ready to see the humour.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Can a person be an extrovert AND hermit. I find myself feeling as if I need folks around but really don't feel comfortable in groups or with daily contact and doing off the homestead activities "just for fun". And there is a double wammy in favor of "hermitizing" as I'm an artist, by nature a loner and a homesteader. I have found I can cure the confusion by maintaining a weekly contact with the artist friends over a cup of coffee. Will be building a new home on a twenty acre parcel of land and find myself wanting to push the new home back further and further but realizing at this age I need to be closer to civilization, i.e. doctor care, access to the road in winter and such. 

This past week I have learned a strong lesson. My oldest sister passed away after a long illness. She was alone, no children or husband, just us sisters and nieces and nephews but she was the most outgoing and happy person. She told the single nieces it was not good to be alone as you get older. I have received dozens of calls from the people in the small town she lived in. Jeannie touched the lives of so many people and they all loved her because she was so involved and fun loving. She found so much satisfaction from the people in her life. Perhaps pushing ourselves to be social has as much value as allowing ourselves to withdraw and be reclusive. I'm thinking hard on this now.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

There is also an ambivert which is the type of person who is a mix of both.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I have been off for 4 days. I have left the place twice and have spent $1.10. Once to go to my cousins for Thanksgiving and once to go to the bottoms in the yak. 

Does that make me a hermit or just weird?


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

tambo said:


> I have been off for 4 days. I have left the place twice and have spent $1.10. Once to go to my cousins for Thanksgiving and once to go to the bottoms in the yak.
> 
> Does that make me a hermit or just weird?


It makes you awesome


----------



## GrammaBarb (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi Folks,

Hermit? Not really. I camp during the warm months with other women on motorcycles, and love it. I had Thanksgiving dinner with my son's GF's family and survived, but a party with about 20 strangers tried my limits.

I don't feel alone here, though. When the power goes out, my neighbor Sarah's DH Cam comes over to check on me, I have my dogs and cat, and most importantly, I am warmly wrapped in the memory of my DH Rory, lost to cancer 1/15/12. He is still watching me, and I never feel alone.

Often, but not often enough, I get to visit with my lovely twin "almost 13" year old Granddaughters.

Other things? Walmart. Hmmm, I've heard of it, and even seen the outside of one. No thanks. And once a week my friend Cathy and I meet up in town and have precisely two drinks and three .50 cent tacos at a tiny local pub, and other than that, I find plenty to do right here, from cutting and splitting wood to going out to the other end of the property to stare at the 32' fishing boat my son is (allegedly) repairing and making ready to launch.....some wonderful day......

All in all, the days are full, and Summer's slip easily into Fall and Winter, and morning is usually well on it's way to evening before I am done with my goals for the day. Life could be a *whole* lot worse! 

Barb


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Back in my former life, my ex and I were planning on selling the big home and moving to our camp in NY. I was really looking forward to it. I loved him, our land and especially the river. I was excited about surrounding myself with him and nature.....and occasional visits from family and friends. My kinda hermitage !

Now I am working on Plan B.  ( whatever that is :shrug


----------



## dustyroad (Nov 13, 2013)

Ah shucks! No deer tonight. Tomorrow is the last day of hunting around here so the place is crawling with them. Just happy they didn't shoot me.


----------



## dustyroad (Nov 13, 2013)

:happy:I couldn't figure out where I had put this but I have great news! My big buck is ok and he brought his girls with him. Sorry too dark for pictures. I expect they will settle down in a few days so I can get a picture. He is something else.


----------

